# Off-Topic Discussion > Sports >  Sebastien Foucan - CR Parkour Interview

## Bryan

I always thought of Parkour as an art," said Sebastien Foucan, who is to make his acting debut in Casino Royale as a terrorist hunted down by Daniel Craig's James Bond character - reports the BBC. 

"When I practise my art I feel a real connection between my body, spirit and my environment," he told the BBC News website. 

The Bond chase sequence is being billed as one of the most ambitious in the history of the action series but Foucan is quick to point out the dangers of reckless copycat stunts. 

"I never push my limits. I'm now lucky to practise my high-level moves with professional safety people around me. 

"Parkour is not about looking for danger and impressing people. It's not about jumping gaps; it's about movement and flow - never forget the fundamental basic moves," he said.

----------


## CrazyLea

Aw Dawn, this time next year, I sense you'll be making your film debut with PArkour haah!!:P

----------


## Jessie Wallace

I wish, but then again we have already done a DVD, and were are doing a new one thing year as we are much better now than we used to be, and this time round, we are recording our own music from our band so that we can sell the DVD too :-)

----------

